# Old dudes and trt



## Itburnstopee (Feb 29, 2016)

Why don't senior citizens use test? Like 60+ year olds. If I make it to that age I like to think that I'd be on a huge dose of test.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2016)

they do ..all of hollywood is on test and hgh..Ever take a look at what stallone looks like?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Feb 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> they do ..all of hollywood is on test and hgh..Ever take a look at what stallone looks like?



I mean non celebrities. Like your normal old dude who bitches about not being able to lift a gallon of water


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> I mean non celebrities. Like your normal old dude who bitches about not being able to lift a gallon of water



I really have no idea. I would imagine some that have the knowledge on hormone replacement and the money would take advantage of hgh and test


----------



## mickems (Feb 29, 2016)

As much as you hear about anti aging products and companies using "fountain of youth" gimmicks,  making boat loads of money, I'm sure trt clinics areright alongside, booming with old fellas trying to hang on to their longevity.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 29, 2016)

Nowadays the men that are seniors are still mostly from a certain generation that doesn't fully understand this and that about the HRT & TRT.

Within the next 10 years we will see a spike in HRT & TRT patients that are senior citizens all jacked and still banging hot chicks.


----------



## nightster (Feb 29, 2016)

Zig nailed it, they probably think jewce will make them go instantly into roid rage.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 29, 2016)

I saw a pretty cut dude this weekend that looked to be in his 60's...everytime I see one at my gym..I think "they must go to my Dr."


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 29, 2016)

My dad has the gel, and has said it helps him a lot with energy.  I always want to let him know that there is a better way than his doctor, and with the right knowledge it can be just as safe...but I know his knowledge level is that of "Steroids bad, very very bad."  One of these days i'll have a heart to heart with him.

I have thought that the clinics would be booming right now, but I think the general opinion of those in their late 50s-60s are similar to that of my dad.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 29, 2016)

I ask the question myself being in healthcare.
I see geriatric patients all the time that take, not abuse opiates to deal with the aches and pains. I think in most cases, if the were out moving around and even lifting light weight to strengthen their core, back, ect they would probably not need the opiates.
HRT would likely give them the extra oomph to get up and do those things.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm not planning to quit when I'm 60


----------



## Itburnstopee (Feb 29, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> My dad has the gel, and has said it helps him a lot with energy.  I always want to let him know that there is a better way than his doctor, and with the right knowledge it can be just as safe...but I know his knowledge level is that of "Steroids bad, very very bad."  One of these days i'll have a heart to heart with him.
> 
> I have thought that the clinics would be booming right now, but I think the general opinion of those in their late 50s-60s are similar to that of my dad.



Brb using the gel (isn't it a cream?) as lube.


----------



## strongbow (Feb 29, 2016)

..........................................................................................


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 1, 2016)

strongbow said:


> I wonder has anyone seen the increase in the testosterone therapy lawyer commercials? They is atleast 1 a day on the tv here. They talk about all these injuries people have had and try to get people to litigate against their doctor and or pharmacy.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPRfPa36JMQ
> https://www.google.com/search?q=testosterone+lawyer+commercial&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> 
> This has to put a damper on things.



I haven't seen those kind but I've seen the same format for other medicines. "Have you or a loved one stubbed their toe while while taking ______? Then you may qualify for _____." Shits one of the cheapest ways of making money.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 1, 2016)

It's only going to keep growing in popularity.  

Hgh will pop up be be quite small in retrospect to trt.  

Bundy, I tell my lady the same.  Tons of women in the spotlight would of not looked and keep looking as good as they do without it.  There's more there facelifts n boob jobs.  


Dudes like the "Rock" 
Rocky
And I could go for ten years but u know who I'm taking bout but the GH will spread.  Some as anti aging and some will buy under the table but more n more will be seen.  

Unless u run into a rough patch n need to get off or are have some other issues it will become something to hold onto ur youth in ur body somewhat.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 1, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> It's only going to keep growing in popularity.
> 
> Hgh will pop up be be quite small in retrospect to trt.
> 
> ...



Im a little confused about hgh. For starters, what age are peak levels because I've heard peak levels are at 16 from one place and another (and actual chart) said they were at about age 25. Also, what harm if any is done from supplementing with hgh? And does hgh have a different name or is it always called growth hormone? Seriously, other than price idk why all people aren't using it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 1, 2016)

They peak 18-22yrs old.  

I'm in my early 30"s and don't sleep in or even have the ability to like I did at 19-24.  


I bought some gh after getting very good with peptides n thought I was going to teach a lot older dudes how things work, how to stack n advance Igf with gh, LR3, etc.  


Long story short....didn't happen.  

No harm in using it younger.  U just won't benefit as much as if u were 38 or 41.  


I learned the hard way doing this.  I thought I was going to re teach the board bout gh. 

Long story short.......didn't happen.  


Just read up as much as u can.  
GL bud


----------

